# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR XI] Fonction de formatage de date

## navis84

Bonjour,

J'ai cr un champ de formule dans lequel j'affiche une date. J'aimerais la formater en JJ/MM/YYYY mais je ne trouve pas comment faire dans l'atelier de formule.

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.  ::):  
@+

----------


## Aitone

Bonsoir,

pour une formule, c'est comme pour un champ "normal".

Clic droit, mettre en forme le champ --> onglet date et tu choisis le style que tu veux.

A + (et bon week-end)

----------


## navis84

Bonjour,

J'ai regard, et je n'ai aucun onglet "Date" lorsque je fais un clic droit sur le champ de formule dans l'tat...

N'existe-t-il pas une fonction permettant de formater la date dans l'diteur ?  ::roll::  

@+

----------


## Aitone

Bonjour,

Je suis sur CR X mais je pense que c'est pareil que le XI.

Je suis devant mon tat Facturation et j'ai une formule pour la date d'chance.

Quand je clique droit sur ce champ, je choisis Mettre en forme le champ.
Une fentre "Editeur de mise en forme" s'ouvre et j'ai le choix entre :
Commun, Bordure, Police, Date, Lien hypertexte.

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu ne l'as pas.

A +

Adrien

----------


## tatayoyo

sinon tu peux creer une formule, et regarde les arguments de la fonction Totext dans l'aide de crystal
ou encore la fonction CDate

----------


## navis84

Merci pour ton aide.

J'ai test la fonction ToText() comme ceci :


```
ToText(Commande.Mon_Champ, 'DD/MM/AAAA')
```

Mais cela affiche : DD/07/AAAA...

Sans le formater, Mon_Champ est du type 21/07/2006 00:00:00

Peux-tu m'aider  mieux utiliser cette fonction stp ?  ::roll:: 

_Aitone le chien_, en fait, je cherche  formater mon champ date dans l'diteur de formule et non dans l'diteur de mise en forme... Parmi les onglets disponibles dans l'diteur de mise en forme pour cette formule, j'ai "Commun", "Bordure", "Police", "Paragraphe" et "Lien hypertexte".

----------


## navis84

Finalement, je viens de trouver comment faire en mettant en forme le champ. Merci _Aitone le chien_.  ::D: 

Par contre, je suis toujours curieuse de savoir comment le faire via l'diteur de formule... ::roll::

----------


## Aitone

Essaie de mettre les D en minuscules et change tes A en y

----------


## navis84

J'ai donc essay en faisant comme ceci :



```
ToText({Commande.Mon_Champ}, 'dd/MM/yyyy')
```

Mais je ne peux enregistrer. Une boite de dialogue demande de saisir une valeur de type date/heure...

----------


## Maltus

Tu as la fonction date sinon


```
Date({Commande.Mon_Champ})
```

----------


## navis84

Je ne peux toujours pas enregistrer les modifications si je mets la fonction Date()... et son utilisation seule ne me formate pas la date.  ::roll::  

Ca affiche toujours 21/07/2006 00:00:00.

----------


## Machuet

Le plus simple est d'afficher une zone texte comme retour de ta formule et de la mettre en forme avec la fonction Totext dont voici un bout de l'aide en ligne




> Chanes de format pour les valeurs de date, d'heure et de type date/heure
> Les caractres suivants permettent de crer des chanes de format pour les valeurs de date, d'heure et de type date/heure :
> 
> Caractre Commentaires 
> d
>  jour du mois sans zro  gauche pour les nombres  un chiffre
> 
> dd
>  jour du mois avec zro  gauche pour les nombres  un chiffre.
> ...

----------


## navis84

Merci pour cette prcision.  ::D:  

Cela s'affiche comme je le souhaitais.  :;):

----------

